# Altersgerechter Teich, geht das?



## Opa Graskop (19. Sep. 2020)

Ein Hallo in die Runde!

Zur Zeit beschäftigt mich eine Frage:
Wie bekomme ich es hin, meinen Teich samt Umfeld so zu gestalten,
das ich auch noch im höheren Alter Freude dran habe.
Habt ihr schon mal dran gedacht was aus eurem Biotop wird wenn sich die ersten
körperlichen Gebrechen einstellen?
Denkt oder dachtet ihr beim Teichbau und beim Einbau der Technik schon an "Später"?
Was sollte man bedenken?

1. Problem wäre die Zugänglichkeit. (Ich hab zu meiner Sitzfläche 4 Stufen und eine Brücke zu überwinden)

2. Teichpflege (Grünzeug pflegen, Rosen düngen und Steine und Äste neu drapieren)

3. Fische (kann ich bei Krankheiten der Lieblinge noch helfen)

4. Technik (Wartung, Defekt, Austausch)

Habt ihr euch beim realisieren bestimmter Ideen von solchen Gedanken beeinflussen lassen oder verdrängt ihr das Thema und schüttet den Teich zu wenn ihr euch nicht mehr kümmern könnt?
Und woran müsste man noch denken?

Grüße
Silvio


----------



## samorai (19. Sep. 2020)

Tja, das ist eben so. 
Irgendwann ist das Hobby kein Hobby mehr. 
Man verliert die Lust oder kann bestimmte Arbeiten nicht mehr durch führen.
Im Garten wird es nicht anders sein. 
Genießen so lange wie es geht.


----------



## Turbo (19. Sep. 2020)

Salü
Habe bei meinem Teich beim Bau eher an mögliche Enkelkinder gedacht als an mein Alter.
Bis es bei mir soweit ist, hat der Teich das stolze Alter von über 30 Jahren. Sofern er dann noch dicht und noch nicht komplett verlandet ist.
Wobei mein Teich absolut pflegefreundlich und nach einigen Rückschnittarbeiten sogar Rollator tauglich ist.
Nicht zu vergessen das es in Zukunft für Senioren viele Hilfsmittel geben wird, die es zurzeit noch nicht gibt.
Die Automatisierung wird auch da viel verändern.




_View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=SLlIvxXP02w_

Bis dann gleite ich mit dem hoverboard über den Teich.


----------



## Opa Graskop (19. Sep. 2020)

Turbo schrieb:


> Bis dann gleiten wir mit dem hoverboard über den Teich.



Aber Patrik, hast du denn nicht aufgepasst?
Das Hoverboard funktioniert nich über Wasser


----------



## Turbo (19. Sep. 2020)

Haben ja noch 20 Jahre Zeit, das zu optimieren.


----------



## samorai (19. Sep. 2020)

Ja, Ja die Brennstoff Zelle gibt es nicht seid ebend. 
Dafür wird auf Tesla und Batterien gebaut. 
Wie versorgt man E Autos in einer Großstadt.
Wenn man nicht auf Hunde Kot achten muss, kommen jede Menge Kabel dazu. 
Und wer wird zur Kasse gebeten, genau der Steuerzahler. 
Er muß bluten wie immer.


----------



## Turbo (19. Sep. 2020)

Aber zurück zu deiner Frage. 
Beim Hausumbau habe ich ganz bewusst darauf geachtet, alles möglichst schwellenfrei zu bauen. Damit ich bis ins hohe Alter im Haus bleiben kann. 
Indirekt hat dies natürlich auch beim Teich Einfluss gehabt.
Wegen allfälliger Enkel habe ich darauf geachtet, das ich einfach ein Sturzgitter in den Teich einbauen könnte. Deshalb umlaufend flache Ufer, die Rollator tauglich sind.
Filter und Elektro Anschlüsse sind in einem Schacht. Das wird mit 85 vielleicht nicht mehr klappen. Aber da finde ich dann schon eine Lösung dafür.


----------



## troll20 (19. Sep. 2020)

Tja Silvio, wenn du eine Lösung findest gibt bescheid ich grübel auch schon eine Weile.


----------



## Geisy (19. Sep. 2020)

Hallo Opa Graskop

Wenn du Haus und Teich soweit hast das du nicht mehr gebraucht wirst, was machst du dann mit der Zeit die dir bleibt?

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Opa Graskop (19. Sep. 2020)

Geisy schrieb:


> Hallo Opa Graskop
> 
> Wenn du Haus und Teich soweit hast das du nicht mehr gebraucht wirst, was machst du dann mit der Zeit die dir bleibt?
> 
> ...



Das selbe was ich jetzt schon mache, nur länger
Das südliche Afrika bereisen......


----------



## Geisy (20. Sep. 2020)

Ich habe alle Pflanzen raus geschmissen und nur noch zwei Kübel mit Seerosen drin gelassen. Wieder gekommen sind auch noch Krebsscheren die ich noch reduzieren muss.
Der Luftheber Helixfilter ist schon seid ein paar Jahren automatisiert und läuft Problemlos. Fehlen würde noch die automatische Wassernachfüllung und ein Futterautomat für die Fische, dann könnte der Teich lange alleine klar kommen. Der Fischbesatz ist so gering das da auch keine Probleme auftreten wenn mal was für ein paar Wochen ausfällt. Den Rasen mäht ein Robi. Das Haus ist gerade altengerecht und energetisch saniert. Wohne jetzt Stufenfrei im Erdgeschoss und brauche da auch nicht mehr dran. Auch der Teich ist Stufenfrei über gepflasterte Wege zu erreichen.

Gruß Norbert


----------



## Opa Graskop (20. Sep. 2020)

Turbo schrieb:


> Aber zurück zu deiner Frage.
> Beim Hausumbau habe ich ganz bewusst darauf geachtet, alles möglichst schwellenfrei zu bauen. Damit ich bis ins hohe Alter im Haus bleiben kann.
> Indirekt hat dies natürlich auch beim Teich Einfluss gehabt.
> Wegen allfälliger Enkel habe ich darauf geachtet, das ich einfach ein Sturzgitter in den Teich einbauen könnte. Deshalb umlaufend flache Ufer, die Rollator tauglich sind.
> Filter und Elektro Anschlüsse sind in einem Schacht. Das wird mit 85 vielleicht nicht mehr klappen. Aber da finde ich dann schon eine Lösung dafür.



Tja, mit dem Haus bin ich auf dem selben Stand wie du
Aber aus Platzgründen ist das mit dem umlaufenden Rollator tauglichen Ufer nicht möglich.
Was meinst du mit Sturzgitter?
Dafür hab ich gerade alle Elektro-Anschlüsse und Regler in Bauchhöhe neu montiert.
Als Filter hab ich ja nur einen einfachen 5-Kammerfilter, der aber gut funzt.
Ich überlege gerade mir im Frühjahr einen CenterVortex zu kaufen, da mir bei meinem Eigenbau
des öfteren die Dichtheit Probleme macht.
Ebenerdig gestellt dürfte zur Reinigung auch mit dem Rollator rankommen
Gruß Silvio


----------



## Opa Graskop (20. Sep. 2020)

Geisy schrieb:


> Ich habe alle Pflanzen raus geschmissen und nur noch zwei Kübel mit Seerosen drin gelassen. Wieder gekommen sind auch noch Krebsscheren die ich noch reduzieren muss.
> Der Luftheber Helixfilter ist schon seid ein paar Jahren automatisiert und läuft Problemlos. Fehlen würde noch die automatische Wassernachfüllung und ein Futterautomat für die Fische, dann könnte der Teich lange alleine klar kommen. Der Fischbesatz ist so gering das da auch keine Probleme auftreten wenn mal was für ein paar Wochen ausfällt. Den Rasen mäht ein Robi. Das Haus ist gerade altengerecht und energetisch saniert. Wohne jetzt Stufenfrei im Erdgeschoss und brauche da auch nicht mehr dran. Auch der Teich ist Stufenfrei über gepflasterte Wege zu erreichen.
> Gruß Norbert



Ein paar schöne Ideen dabei, aber alle Pflanzen raus?
Gruß Silvio


----------



## Geisy (20. Sep. 2020)

Sieht jetzt so aus.


----------



## Turbo (20. Sep. 2020)

Opa Graskop schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit Sturzgitter?



Ich wollte nie einen hässlichen Zaun um meinen Teich. 

Meine Kids sind gross und ausgezogen. Vielleicht gibt es gelegentlich Enkel. (oder auch nicht. Habe da nichts zu sagen.)
Als Variante zum Zaun wurde durch  die BFU ein kleinmaschiges stabiles Gitter max. fünf Zentimeter unter der Wasseroberfläche empfohlen. 
Habe da an ein Chr.-Ni.-St. Gitter mit 2.5cm Maschenweite gedacht. 
Damit dies nachträglich einfach integriert werden kann, hat die Teichform und Tiefe beeinflusst. Bis jetzt ist der Teich immer noch Zaun und Gitterlos und hat drei Seiten mit relativ flachem Ausstieg und auch unter dem Holzrost kann das Getier gefahrlos rauskraxeln. Das war mir beim Bau wichtig. 
Ob es den Teich noch gibt wenn ich alt und tatterig werde wird sich dann zeigen. 
Lg
Patrik


----------



## Opa Graskop (20. Sep. 2020)

Norbert das sieht toll aus!
Leider ist mein ganzes Grundstück nur die Größe deines Teichs


----------



## Lion (20. Sep. 2020)

Geisy schrieb:


> Sieht jetzt so aus.
> Anhang anzeigen 219761



hallo Norbert,
ohne Pflanzen heisst das, dass dein Wasser ohne Pflanzen perfekt ist Du aber
viel weniger Arbeit hast ?

Ich überlege schon des längeren, auch bei mir die Pflanzen zu entfernen, denn dort
wo ich eine neue Pflanze einsetze ist relativ schnell Algenbildung.


----------



## Opa Graskop (20. Sep. 2020)

Turbo schrieb:


> Ich wollte nie einen hässlichen Zaun um meinen Teich.
> Als Variante zum Zaun wurde durch  die BFU ein kleinmaschiges stabiles Gitter max. fünf Zentimeter unter der Wasseroberfläche empfohlen.



Schöne Idee, aber bestimmt nicht so einfach zu realisieren.
Ich hab mein ohnehin schon kleines Grundstück durch einen enkelundurchlässigen Zaun getrennt.
Am Haus einen Kinderspielplatz gebaut und am Grundstücksende befindet sich mein Spielplatz.
Ist aber nicht die optimale Lösung.


----------



## Geisy (20. Sep. 2020)

Hallo Lion

Der Filtergraben wird weiterhin durch laufen nur das jetzt das Helix die Filterung übernommen hat.
Nach der Abreinigung vom Helix kommt kurz eine Dreckwolke aus dem Helix in den Filtergraben was sich da absetzt.
Das Wasser ist klar und ich habe Zeit für andere Dinge.


----------



## jolantha (23. Sep. 2020)

Geisy schrieb:


> Sieht jetzt so aus.


Geisy, gut , daß die Geschmäcker verschieden sind. Dein Teich ist für mich ein Albtraum . Die reinste Steinwüste . 
Ich sehe da nichts, wo man sagen könnte, daß es Insekten - bzw. Naturfreundlich ist. 
Nicht böse sein deswegen, aber das ist ja nur meine Meinung. so sieht es bei mir aus


----------



## Geisy (23. Sep. 2020)

So sah es vorher aus aber nun ist es altersgerecht


----------



## Turbo (23. Sep. 2020)

Geisy schrieb:


> So sah es vorher aus aber nun ist es altersgerecht


Ein gewaltiger Unterschied, Vorher- Nachher.
Aber man kann sich das Leben auch selber schwer machen. Weniger ist manchmal mehr.


----------



## jolantha (23. Sep. 2020)

Geisy schrieb:


> So sah es vorher aus aber nun ist es altersgerecht


Wenn es darum geht, dann hättest Du aber noch mindestens 10 Jahre warten können . .


----------



## Geisy (23. Sep. 2020)

Jolantha, man sollte damit anfangen wenn es noch gut geht. Haus ist auch schon fertig.
Jetzt kann ich z.B. das Opa sein genießen.


----------



## Opa Graskop (23. Sep. 2020)

Geisy schrieb:


> Jolantha, man sollte damit anfangen wenn es noch gut geht. Haus ist auch schon fertig.
> Jetzt kann ich z.B. das Opa sein genießen.



Genau darum ging es mir ja bei der Erstellung des Thema's. Fertig werden solange es noch geht.


----------



## Opa Graskop (23. Sep. 2020)

Obwohl,      FERTIG?


----------



## Geisy (23. Sep. 2020)

Ich muß den Kindern doch auch noch was lassen.


----------



## troll20 (23. Sep. 2020)

Geisy schrieb:


> Ich muß den Kindern doch auch noch was lassen.


Dieser faulen Bande, die kommen doch nur wenn es heißt: Partytime.


Hoffentlich haben sie daß nicht gehört


----------



## Turbo (24. Sep. 2020)

Einen Teich muss man halt altersgerecht machen. Sich vielleicht eingestehen, das man nicht alles selber machen kann. Das die Qualität vielleicht nicht immer auf den gewünschten 195% die man sich gewohnt ist liegt. 
Eine Lösung dazu ist, das man sich Hilfe holt. Muss ja nicht der sündhaft teure Fachmann sein. 
Kann ja der Rentner sein, der froh ist wenn er noch etwas tun kann. 
Bei uns gibts www.rentarentner.ch
Bei Euch vielleicht auch etwas ähnliches. 
Muss ja nicht gleich der Kahlschlag im Garten sein. 

Lg
Patrik


----------



## jolantha (24. Sep. 2020)

Opa Graskop schrieb:


> Fertig werden solange es noch geht.


Hallo Opa, magst Du mir mal sagen , wie alt Du bist ? 
Ich frage nur, weil ich gerne wissen möchte, wann " altersgerecht " anfängt


----------



## Lion (24. Sep. 2020)

jolantha schrieb:


> Hallo Opa, magst Du mir mal sagen , wie alt Du bist ?
> Ich frage nur, weil ich gerne wissen möchte, wann " altersgerecht " anfängt



hallo Anne,
ich denke, nur die Gesundheit bestimmt das Alter und gibt vor, was man noch machen oder nicht mehr machen kann.


----------



## Opa Graskop (24. Sep. 2020)

jolantha schrieb:


> Hallo Opa, magst Du mir mal sagen , wie alt Du bist ?
> Ich frage nur, weil ich gerne wissen möchte, wann " altersgerecht " anfängt



Hallo Jolantha,
Ich bin 57 Jahre alt und fühle mich (meist) wie das blühende Leben.
Mir ging es darum wie ich den Teich altersgerecht her richte, solang ich es noch selbst kann. Ich bin jemand der lieber alles selber macht. So erspar ich mir das Danke sagen
Ich möchte mein Bier auch noch am Teich schlürfen und mich am Aussehen und der Tierwelt darin erfreuen wenn ich körperlich nicht mehr in der Lage bin ihn intensiv zu pflegen.
Man kann den eigenen Verfall auch gedanklich verdrängen. Aber irgendwann wird er kommen.
 Deswegen genieße ich trotzdem jeden Tag und hoffe, das altersgerecht noch in weiter Ferne ist
Gruß Silvio


----------



## Geisy (24. Sep. 2020)

troll20 schrieb:


> Dieser faulen Bande, die kommen doch nur wenn es heißt: Partytime.
> 
> 
> Hoffentlich haben sie daß nicht gehört


Achtung Spaß
Mein Sohn, 2m und kräftig, hat es gelesen und hätte gerne deine Adresse.
Ja, so schnell braucht man dann plötzlich was altersgerechtes.

Jolantha, wenn du feststellst das in deinem Umfeld und Alter plötzlich immer mehr nicht mehr zu Arbeit gehen können wird es Zeit sich aufs alter vorzubereiten.


----------



## Marion412 (24. Sep. 2020)

@Opa Graskop , dann sind wir ja gleicher Jahrgang  und quasi im besten Alter 
Ihr macht euch Gedanken über Rollatorfahrten um eueren Teich , ich habe heute meinen Druckfilter aus dem Hang gerissen und neben den Wasserfall positioniert, damit meine Schläuche vernünftig liegen.


----------



## jolantha (25. Sep. 2020)

Opa Graskop schrieb:


> Hallo Jolantha,
> Mir ging es darum wie ich den Teich altersgerecht her richte, solang ich es noch selbst kann.



Ja, siehst Du, das ist es, was mich wundert. Es interessiert mich nicht , was später mal ist.
Was nützt mit meine ganze vorausschauende Planung, wenn ich vom großen Bus überfahren werde, oder einfach tot umfalle ?



Lion schrieb:


> ich denke, nur die Gesundheit bestimmt das Alter und gibt vor, was man noch machen oder nicht mehr machen kann.



Da stimme ich Dir voll zu .
Viele Menschen vergessen vor lauter Planung, im Jetzt zu leben, und fragen sich dann, war das Alles ?
Mit 57 hab ich Kamelreiten in Abu Dhabi gelernt, da hab ich noch gar nicht daran gedacht, was mach ich ich im Alter.


Marion412 schrieb:


> Ihr macht euch Gedanken über Rollatorfahrten um eueren Teich


Mein Rollator :
 

Ach, übrigens, nächsten Monat werde ich 72 -- und das Alter ineressiert mich nicht die Bohne .


----------



## Marion412 (25. Sep. 2020)

Da sind wir ja nicht nur bei unseren Teichen ein wenig auf gleicher Wellenlänge


----------



## DbSam (25. Sep. 2020)

Hhhhmmm, das macht genau 20 €:
 

VG Carsten
lol


----------



## Marion412 (25. Sep. 2020)

Hätte ich dann mehrmals am Tag zahlen müssen lol war direkt vor meiner Garage


----------



## Turbo (25. Sep. 2020)

jolantha schrieb:


> Ja, siehst Du, das ist es, was mich wundert. Es interessiert mich nicht , was später mal ist.


So verschieden sind die Leute. Als ich mein Haus als gut 40jähriger umgebaut habe, dachte ich sehr wohl ans Alter. Da eine Türe etwas breiter und und und...  kostet nicht mehr, macht es aber aus ob es altergerecht ist oder nicht. Kann so schnell nach einem Unfall und zb. einer dadurch erforderlichen Knie-Op oder anderem sehr wertvoll werden.
Das selbe mit dem Garten. Stufenfrei gebaut macht vieles im Alltag einfacher.

Ps: Bin noch Top Fit. Würde es jederzeit wieder so machen.

Man kann sich ja sonst austoben. 
Etwas überfälliges Heckenschneiden.
 
 
Jetzt nur noch die zwei Haufen Häckseln.
Ach ja..  auch da ist der Seezugang altersgerecht.


----------



## Lion (25. Sep. 2020)

Marion412 schrieb:


> Hätte ich dann mehrmals am Tag zahlen müssen lol war direkt vor meiner Garage



nein, musst nicht mehrmals zahlen, wird nur einmal abgeschleppt


----------



## Opa Graskop (25. Sep. 2020)

jolantha schrieb:


> Mit 57 hab ich Kamelreiten in Abu Dhabi gelernt, da hab ich noch gar nicht daran gedacht, was mach ich ich im Alter.


Ach Jolantha, ich hab mit 55 Jahren in Simbabwe Kindern was zu essen besorgt.
Tut aber in diesem Forum nichts zur Sache.
Diese Diskussion führt von meiner Seite auch zu nichts mehr.
Einigen wir uns einfach darauf: Du führst ein wundervolles tolles Leben
während meines  total bemittleidenswert ist.
Deswegen Wünsch ich dir von ganzem Herzen noch sehr
viele schöne Jahre bei bester Gesundheit.

Gruß Silvio


----------



## Geisy (25. Sep. 2020)

Hey Silvio

Jede Stunde arbeit am Teich ist eine die fehlt für Reisen, Motorradfahren und andere Dinge die man gerne macht.
Die Zeit kann man sich hinterher nicht mehr erkaufen.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Opa Graskop (25. Sep. 2020)

O.T.
Hmm.... Mir bedeutet halt ne Stunde auf Reisen genau so viel wie ne Stunde am Teich
Ich hab irgendwann erkannt das ich Dinge nur gut mache wenn sie mir Spaß machen.
Und so mache ich seit einigen Jahren zu 95% nur noch Sachen die mir Freude bereiten.
Von den privaten Veränderungen will ich jetzt nicht anfangen.....
Aber ich hab sogar meinen Job gekündigt und verdiene jetzt Geld mit Arbeit die mir Spaß macht.
Führt dazu, dass ich auch am WE *gerne* mal arbeite.
Liebe Grüsse
Silvio


----------



## Turbo (25. Sep. 2020)

Da sind wir einen ähnlichen Weg gegangen Silvio.
Gratuliere zum Mut zu dieser Entscheidung.

Möge es so bleiben. 
Lg Patrik


----------

